# [SOLVED] Disk Recording Not Found



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

When i start up iTunes, i get the error message "The registry settings used by the iTunes drivers for importing and burning CDs and DVDs are missing. This can happen as a result of installing other CD burning software. Please reinstall iTunes." When i try to burn a CD, i get the message "Disk Recording Not Found". i have tried the fixes on the Apple support page, including a repair install, manually putting the driver in the upper filters (GEARAspiWDM) (iTunes for Windows: "Registry settings" warning when opening iTunes (iTunes for Windows: "Registry settings" warning when opening iTunes)), and even completely removing all iTunes related software from my computer and reinstalling everything (Removing and Reinstalling iTunes, QuickTime, and other software components for Windows XP). However, i still end up with the same error messages and cannot burn CDs. 
I am using good CD-Rs. 

I ran diagnostics in iTunes, and the bottom part says: 
**** CD/DVD Drive Tests ****

No drivers in LowerFilters.
No drivers in UpperFilters.
Failed loading CD / DVD drives, error -43. Try doing a repair install on iTunes from the “Add or Remove Programs” control panel.

please help, since my iPod is older than the support period, Apple refuses to help me without charging me for thirty days of tech support that i don't need. 
thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

Hi and welcome to TSF did you try this Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

i just ran the fix it tool, still no luck burning CDs. Also, I've already tried the manual part several times with no luck


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

Have you tried going to device manager and unistalling the device then reboot and windows will reinstall


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

i will try that now


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

Ok no hurry I have to sign off for now will catch up tomorrow on how it goes


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

still no luck, but i have to sign off as well, will check back in tomorrow


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

following the advice from another website, i just used revo to uninstall itunes and reinstalled, still get the error


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

Hi sorry for not getting back to you sooner I have been decorating and wanted to get the part done before the weekend (need a rest lol) what other burning software do you have installed and did you try uninstalling itunes and leaving it that way to check if the problem clears up


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

i don't have any other burning software besides windows media player which was preinstalled but i've never used it to burn


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

You can use that Burn a CD or DVD in Windows Media Player: frequently asked questions
or even this CDBurnerXP: Free CD and DVD burning software
but try the test of removing Itunes and checking if that sorts the issue


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

ok, i didnt uninstall itunes, but i can burn with media player, though i now remember why i dont use it. i hate the entire setup. after burning a cd with media player itunes will recognize and play it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

Ok well that is progress try the other program cd burner


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

cd burner worked as well.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

Ok then the problem is just with Itunes or has it now begun to work


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

nope, i still get the error


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

I 'am running out of ideas on this one maybe try a alternate for itunes winamp will import the library I know it works with my old ipod classic Download Winamp Media Player - Free MP3, Video, and Music Player - Winamp the free version


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

i just tried putting the driver in again because i read on apple support that the enter after the driver is important, it didnt help. any idea why itunes wouldnt see my driver?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

Hi did you try disabling uac Turn User Account Control on or off just in case it is interfering remember to turn it back on


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

then i restart the computer? and when do i turn it back on?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

Check Itunes first


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

ok i did that and restarted. still get the error, plus an alert about my user account controls


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

The alert is normal,how are you installing the driver is it from a .exe


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

do you mean putting the driver in the registry or the physical CD drive?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

Which are you doing


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

i uninstalled the physical driver and let windows reinstall, and i put the itunes driver in the registry according to the link in my first post i believe


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

So you have tried this too 

Symptoms

After installing iTunes for Windows, you may experience some of the following symptoms:

Your computer's optical drive may no longer be recognized
The optical drive may not appear in My Computer, but may appear in Device Manager with a yellow "!" (exclamation mark) beside the optical drive
The following dialog may appear when attempting to use the optical drive "This device cannot start: code 10, device type DVD/CD ROM Drive"
You receive the alert message "Disc burner or software not found"

Resolution

Solution 1

Check with your manufacturer to see if there are updated software drivers for your optical drive. For more information about updating the firmware of your CD or DVD drive, see article HT3206.

Solution 2

Launch Windows Explorer.
Navigate to C:\Windows\system32\drivers\.
Check to see if either of the following two files are present. These files from a third-party software vendor are not supported by Windows and can cause driver conflicts with optical drives:
afs.sys
afs2k.sys
If either of the files in Step 3 are present, move them out of the system32 folder. You should keep these files stored somewhere on your hard drive, as some of your older peripherals may require them. If you need the files in the future to use a device, you may move them back into the system32 folder temporarily.
Reboot Windows.

Solution 3

Quit iTunes.
Manually remove the GEAR driver software using the steps found here under the section "Removing GEAR Drivers."
Remove any stand alone GEAR software installers from the Programs and Features control panel, if present.
Install the updated GEAR driver.

Important: Mention of third-party websites and products is for informational purposes only and constitutes neither an endorsement nor a recommendation. Apple assumes no responsibility with regard to the selection, performance or use of information or products found at third-party websites. Apple provides this only as a convenience to our users. Apple has not tested the information found on these sites and makes no representations regarding its accuracy or reliability. There are risks inherent in the use of any information or products found on the Internet, and Apple assumes no responsibility in this regard. Please understand that a third-party site is independent from Apple and that Apple has no control over the content on that website. Please contact the vendor for additional information.


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

ive tried the first one, and i believe the second, but i will try again, and i will try the third


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

Ok will catch up later time for bed


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

just did solution 2, the files are not there. where do i get directions for the third?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

Check your link from earlier the first one


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Disk Recording Not Found*

hi, i posted my problem on the apple support communities and they solved it! there was a space somewhere in the registry, once i fixed it everything worked. thanks for all your help, and the new software i got out of it


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

glad to hear you got it sorted if you can recall the fix please post it another person may benefit from it,enjoy the new software your welcome


----------



## DylanZiehme (Aug 21, 2012)

the first attachment shows the error- there is a space between Upper and Filters. 
the second attachment shows it fixed- with UpperFilters smooshed together.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you I 'am sure it will be helpful, good job


----------

